# trampa electronica de roedores



## eysaku (Feb 13, 2010)

saludos a toda la comunidad tengo la iniciativa de crear un dispositivo que sirva para eliminar los roedores ya sea por una descarga electrica u otro si tienen alguna idea de como lo podria hacer, escucho y aprendo para realizar el circuito gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 13, 2010)

Atrapar o fulminar? 
fulminar es facil, acercarlo a algun dispoitivo de chokes, hay varios circuitos ya posteados. el cabo suelto es como atraerlo a la descarga.
Atraparlo, si es algo mas elaborado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2010)

Cierto, para que atraparlo si puedes matarlo facilmente.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 13, 2010)

estaría bueno diseñar una máquina capaz de atraer (con algún sonido, o algo) a las ratas y a la hora de estar ahí, una descarga eléctrica de 5000 volt vendría bien, pobre rata.

Yo también estoy harto de los roedores, en el taller de casa, a la noche las veo. Me he quedado por varios minutos inmóvil y me siguen mirando... Las odio. Si tuviera un Aire comprimido o algún dispositivo, ya no habrían mas. 

Me sumo. Ojalá podamos hacer algo que funcione.
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Y despues ir a buscar el cadaver.. sino despues te va a molestar el olor..


----------



## eysaku (Feb 13, 2010)

la idea es eliminarlos

tendria que ser que el impacto los deje en el sitio me supongo que tambien tendria que tener un amperaje alto para poder eliminarlos y poner dos placas una encima de otra y cuando la corriente quiera pasar de una placa a otra los elimine ? o el suelo electrificado alguna idea estoy como tavo 10 harto de estos roedores


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 13, 2010)

hay unos auyentadores electronicos, qeu producen un sonido de alta frecuencia, pero no se si realmente funciona

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Feb 13, 2010)

que tal un gato robot???

es broma   -espero que no de mal gusto-

suerte


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> estaría bueno diseñar una máquina capaz de atraer (con algún sonido, o algo) a las ratas y a la hora de estar ahí, una descarga eléctrica de 5000 volt vendría bien, pobre rata.
> 
> Yo también estoy harto de los roedores, en el taller de casa, a la noche las veo. Me he quedado por varios minutos inmóvil y me siguen mirando... Las odio. Si tuviera un Aire comprimido o algún dispositivo, ya no habrían mas.
> 
> ...



Avientales un desarmador o el cautin caliente. Yo una vez le quise atinar pero se salvo por poquiiiito.

PD: Se me ocurre algo con la placa metalica arriba mencionada y un gancho metalico con la comida remojada en agua con sal, esto, unido a una ddp de unos 5000-10,000V. Voalá.


----------



## edmundo2009 (Nov 10, 2010)

pues esta facil se eleavora una jaula metalica aislada en dos partes, con un sensor junto a una buena rebanada de queso oloroso, y cuando se interrumpa el rayo se cierre la puerta y se active un oscilador de alto voltaje y juimonos adios a la rata....


----------



## mat4 (Nov 10, 2010)

Buenas, en mi opinion no les recomiendo voltajes tan altos, no son necesarios.
Utilicen la tension de red y una lampara en serie de unos 100W o 200W y listo.
En criaderos de chinchillas se utiliza un trafo de 110 porque los 220 no lo matan enseguida y queman la piel.
Vale recordar que son seres vivos tambien, si bien las eh tenido que exterminar por motivos de sanidad, admito que no es nada lindo verlas electrocutandose.
Queda a conciencia de ustedes.


----------

